# hybrid vs 5 wood - help!



## Sandwedge (May 5, 2007)

*burner hybrids*

hi -anyone like the burner hybrids - i just got a 3 hybrid but it hits more like a 5 wood - anyone else love these clubs?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

The important thing is which one you can hit the best with, the hybrid or the 5 wood. Personally I use a Callaway X 5 wood and love it. Had a Callaway Heavenwood hybrid but just didn't like the feel, it all comes down to how you feel about a club and how you hit it.


----------



## Chipmunkslayer (Jun 17, 2007)

You really only need one or the other. I have a 5 wood that I don't even use because the distance overlap from my 3 iron hybrid is pretty much the same, and it's not only more versatile but I hit it better.

I mean, I'm no expert, but in a situation like that, you take out the 5 wood and open up a space in your bag for another wedge or something.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

umm i have had a 5 wood for every since i remember...i don't really like hybrids ...its a preference thing


----------

